# Fix your broken speedometer cable & save $80



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

If your speedometer is not working, you have came to the right place 

Below is a pic of what connects the flexible metal speedometer cable to the speedometer gauge. What happens is the plastic tube on the right cracks and doesn't couple to the metal speedometer cable. Clean it well with brake clean and let dry.









Here is a pic of the outer housing of the speedometer cable. It is spring loaded and rests inside a notch. 









Looking into the speedometer cable housing, the cable is terminated with a round cylinder. Clean by pushing a paper towel down into the cable housing and rotate. Once clean, apply a dab of 5 minute epoxy onto the tip of the round cylinder. Be careful so that epoxy winds up on the tip of the cable and not on the housing. Next put the spring into the plastic tube and press the plastic tube so that it goes over the round cylinder in the speedometer cable housimg. Apply pressure for 5 minutes so the epoxy sets up.









Reinstall the dash gauges and confirm that the speedometer works.


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Any input on this fix?


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

The photos are not showing up mate, better to re-upload them.


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^ I am seeing them - anyone else have problems seeing them? I am using photobucket.


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry, might be just me.... can you please put the photos links?
Thanks.


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are the links...

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj37/a70duster/P4040239.jpg

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj37/a70duster/P4040240.jpg

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj37/a70duster/P4040242.jpg


----------



## pvfjr (Jun 24, 2007)

Digging this up for posterity...

I had this problem on my 1993 with 320K on the clock. Lots of people have been trying to reinforce the cracked tube with heat shrink. I read several accounts here and elsewhere that heat shrink failed to do the trick. While it may work for some and has a low barrier to entry, it will probably be a bit marginal and fails for many people. Epoxy is probably more robust if applied properly, but that's a big if. Preparation may require more patience than some people posses. 

The problem is the inability to preload the interface with circumferential tension, AND the exceedingly low modulus of elasticity of polyolefins--it could be as low as 8 MPa! 

I cut a strip of aluminum foil tape for HVAC into a 3/8" strip. It was probably 3-4" long, and I cleaned/degreased the plastic barrel and wrapped the tape tightly and neatly around the split end several times. The aluminum will not strech or allow the plastic to slip on the steel cable. Reinstalling it revealed a very positive and secure fit.

TLDR: Heat shrink is too stretchy. Aluminum tape works better.


----------

